# Coca-cola: ¿masculino o femenino?



## Loob

*¿*Hay que decir "un" (refresco) Coca-cola; o "una" (bebida) Coca?

Gracias por su ayuda

Loob


----------



## Bocha

Es femenino.


----------



## cesna24

Femenino, la terminacion LA de COCA-COLA lo determina aqui. Igual con PEPSI-COLA.

Quiero comprar una COCA-COLA

Distinto al decir: 

Quiero comprar un refresco --- CO


----------



## Loob

*¿*o sea que la terminacion indica si es masculino o femenino?  Entonces, *¿*7-up es masculino? Y Sprite es ???

Loob
Gracias por su ayuda....


----------



## belemin

Un seven up y un Sprite.

P. D.: yo he escuchado en Sevilla pedir un Coca- Cola (no es lo habitual en España).


----------



## Loob

Muchas gracias....
Loob


----------



## Fernando

Personalmente creo que predomina el recipiente (no nombrado). Si pido una lata posiblemente pediré una (lata de) Seven-Up, o un (vaso de) Havana.


----------



## dassin

Tal vez 'coca cola', por ser la primera, determinó el género de las siguientes: acá se pide 'una seven up', 'una sprite'. O tal vez es por el nombre genérico de '(bebidas) gaseosas' o 'bebidas colas', que es femenino. O, como dice Fernando, porque se pide 'una' botella, 'una' lata. Pero me inclino más por lo primero.

Otros ejemplos que se oirían por acá: 
un vino
un whisky
una ginebra
un cognac
etc.

pero 'un vaso de agua'


----------



## Jellby

belemin said:


> Un seven up y un Sprite.
> 
> P. D.: yo he escuchado en Sevilla pedir un Coca- Cola (no es lo habitual en España).



De acuerdo con "seven up" y "sprite". Yo mismo a veces digo "un cocacola", pero por hacer una gracia.

Más:

una fanta
un trina(ranjus)
una tónica
un bitter
un kas
un tab
...


----------



## espe777

Soy de España, y siempre he escuchado:

Una coca-cola
Una pepsi / Una pepsi-cola
Un Sprite
Un Seven Up
Una fanta
...

Otra cosa es cuando pones delantes el recipiente: quiero un vaso de Cola-Cola, una lata de Coca-Cola, etc. Pero sólo Coca-Cola es femenino.


----------



## micafe

Esas bebidas se usan todas en femenino en Colombia. Generalmente se les llama 'gaseosas' o 'bebidas gaseosas' (tengan gas o no) y de ahí su uso siempre en femenino. 
La coca-cola
La sprite


----------



## Kalimeros

dassin said:


> Otros ejemplos que se oirían por acá:
> un vino
> un whisky
> una ginebra
> un cognac
> etc.
> 
> pero 'un vaso de agua'



Estoy de acuerdo, aquí son todas femeninas, casi seguramente por omisión de "bebida", "gaseosa" o "botella".

Pero decimos *un* agua mineral, *una* botella de agua mineral; *una* soda, *un* sifón de soda.

Parece que con el agregado de alcohol el género se vuelve más claro.


----------



## ampurdan

El "un" delante de "agua" en realidad es un apócope de "una" delante de palabra femenina empezada por "a" tónica.

Pues parece ser que estamos ante una diferencia América-España otra vez: aquí Sprite y 7-up los consideramos masculinos generalmente. En realidad, no creo que haya ninguna norma sobre esto, sino que es la costumbre de cada lugar según la lógica que cada uno le vea. 

De todas formas "Coca-Cola" no puede ser sino femenino, porque "cola" es una palabra castellana femenina que proviene del idioma mandinga, según el DRAE (mirar cola3).


----------



## horusankh

espe777 said:


> Soy de España, y siempre he escuchado:
> 
> Una coca-cola
> Una pepsi / Una pepsi-cola
> Un Sprite
> Un Seven Up
> Una fanta
> ...
> 
> Otra cosa es cuando pones delantes el recipiente: quiero un vaso de Cola-Cola, una lata de Coca-Cola, etc. Pero sólo Coca-Cola es femenino.


 
Acá en México siempre he escuchado exactamente como dijo Espe777, por lo menos con esas opciones; aunque en el norte del país dicen "una soda", y en el resto, "un refresco" cuando se quiere nombrar genéricamente esa clase de bebidas.

Saludos.


----------



## Cualquiernombre

Kalimeros said:


> Estoy de acuerdo, aquí son todas femeninas, casi seguramente por omisión de "bebida", "gaseosa" o "botella".
> 
> Pero decimos *un* agua mineral, *una* botella de agua mineral; *una* soda, *un* sifón de soda.
> 
> Parece que con el agregado de alcohol el género se vuelve más claro.


 

Contertulios:

                Creo que todas las marcas de bebidas son femeninas por la omisión de "Bebida".  Nunca he escuchado decir un agua mineral, sino una agua mineral, a pesar de la union de las dos "a", probablemente en su pais omiten ese vicio y utilizan el masculino.  Notese que en "un sifon de soda", tenemos que el artículo indefinido se refiere al sifon y soda es complemento del nombre, por lo tanto, no hablamos de lo mismo.  

                 En cuanto a los tragos, creo que viene de la tradicion en el uso del lenguaje y no por reglas generales.


----------



## Broccolicious

Interesting! And how about Guinness? I was taught that it was 'una Guinness', because it's 'una [cerveza] Guinness' - is that right?


----------



## aceituna

Sí, en Madrid decimos una Guinness... (bueno, una o dos o tres... ).
El resto, como comentaba Jellby en el mensaje número 9.


----------



## lauu

Yes, it's* una* Guinness, o *una* *cerveza *Guinness, pero no *un *Ginness


----------



## MeliDott

¡Hola a todos!
Un tanto tarde respondo este hilo...
Pero lo vi, y no pude contenerme de comentar.

En Argentina decimos:

-*Una *7up
-*Una *Sprite

Otros:

-Una Coca (de "Coca-Cola")
-Una Fanta
-Una Paso de los Toros
-Una Quatro
-*Un* agua mineral (con gas / sin gas)


Curiosidades:

*"Soda"* le decimos al agua mineral con gas.
En los restoranes te la venden en botella.... pero en las casas las tenemos en sifón.


Si lo que quieren es referirse a bebidas como "Coca-Cola", o "Sprite", etc... le llamamos *"Gaseosa".*


¡Saludos!


----------



## albertovidal

En realidad, las bebidas *gaseosas* (son todas femeninas). Se dice *"una"* Coca-cola/Sprite/7-up/Pepsi cola/Mountain dew/Ginger ale, etc


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

albertovidal said:


> En realidad, las bebidas *gaseosas* (son todas femeninas). Se dice *"una"* Coca-cola/Sprite/7-up/Pepsi cola/Mountain dew/Ginger ale, etc


 
Ya viste que no... un Sprite, un Ginger Ale... etc. Al menos en México.
En Argentina, será lo que dices...


----------



## albertovidal

Creo que estamos hablando de cómo se tiene que decir y no de cómo se dice.
Por supuesto que, en distintas regiones no sólo de España sino, también, de Hispanoamérica el género que se utiliza no es el mismo (al igual que se utilizan palabras diferentes para denominar la misma cosa).
Pero en este tema en particular, estamos hablando de una _bebida gaseosa _e, independientemente de si su nombre comercial es masculino o femenino, la bebida es, definitivamente, _*femenina.*_
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

albertovidal said:


> Pero en este tema en particular, estamos hablando de una _bebida gaseosa _e, independientemente de si su nombre comercial es masculino o femenino, la bebida es, definitivamente, _*femenina.*_
> Saludos


 
Hay que leer la pregunta original.
¿Un Coca o Una Coca?
Y pues sí, bebida es femenino, ni duda cabe.


----------



## albertovidal

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Hay que leer la pregunta original.
> ¿Un Coca o Una Coca?
> Y pues sí, bebida es femenino, ni duda cabe.



Leí la pregunta original y creo que el error proviene de haber mecionado a la Coca-cola como "refresco"
Todas las bebidas mencionadas *no son "refrescos"* son *"bebidas gaseosas"* según la RAE. Por eso es que son femeninas.
Ahora, no diríamos una vino/whikey/coñac a pesar de que, también son bebidas pues, éstas tres, en particular, pertenecen al género masculino.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

albertovidal said:


> Leí la pregunta original y creo que el error proviene de haber mecionado a la Coca-cola como "refresco"
> Todas las bebidas mencionadas *no son "refrescos"* son *"bebidas gaseosas"* según la RAE. Por eso es que son femeninas.


 
En México no existen las bebidas gaseosas, existen los refrescos.

(Lo que es ahogarse en un vaso de refr... agua).


----------



## albertovidal

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> En México no existen las bebidas gaseosas, existen los refrescos.
> 
> (Lo que es ahogarse en un vaso de refr... agua).



A ver qué dice la RAE:

*refresco**.*
 (De _refrescar_).
* 1.     * m. Bebida fría o del tiempo.




*gaseo**sa**.*
* 3.     * f. Bebida refrescante, efervescente y sin alcohol.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

albertovidal said:


> A ver qué dice la RAE:
> *refresco**.*
> (De _refrescar_).
> *1. *m. Bebida fría o del tiempo.
> *gaseo**sa**.*
> *3. *f. Bebida refrescante, efervescente y sin alcohol.


 
Con todo respeto, como en muchas otras ocasiones, que el DRAE diga misa, a ver quién asiste.
Definición totalmente errónea para México.
En México, Bebida fría o del tiempo se llama simplemente... agua (de limón, de guayaba, etc.)

Volviendo al tema que los moderadores nos están mirando, el sexo de las marcas de bebidas gaseosas o de refrescos varía.


----------



## albertovidal

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Con todo respeto, como en muchas otras ocasiones, que el DRAE diga misa, a ver quién asiste.
> Definición totalmente errónea para México.
> En México, Bebida fría o del tiempo se llama simplemente... agua (de limón, de guayaba, etc.)
> 
> Volviendo al tema que los moderadores nos están mirando, el sexo de las marcas de bebidas gaseosas o de refrescos varía.



Tomando tu ejemplo:
Dirías de un vino que se llama "La Rioja" *dame una La Rioja o dame un La Rioja?
*De un whisky cuya marca es "Medalla" dirías dame un medalla o "una medalla"?
Las marcas no le atributen, de manera alguna, género (no sabía que las marcas tenían *sexo) *al sustantivo.
Por otro lado y para poner fin a esta discusión: los médicos recomiendan tomar 7-up o Sprite (al natural y no fría) cuando hay problemas dispépsicos. También llamarías refresco a estas bebidas cuando no están frías?


----------



## gouged

albertovidal said:


> Tomando tu ejemplo:
> Por otro lado y para poner fin a esta discusión: los médicos recomiendan tomar 7-up o Sprite (al natural y no fría) cuando hay problemas dispépsicos. También llamarías refresco a estas bebidas cuando no están frías?


 
Ya se que no responde al tema original pero yo si que llamaria "refresco" a todas estas bebidas, esten frias o no. Parece ser que segun la RAE esta mal empleado, pero jamás llamaría bebida gaseosa a una Coca-cola. Al igual que no llamaria "refresco" a un vaso de agua por muy fria que estuviera.

En el unico caso que utilizaria "bebida gaseosa" seria para describir una bebida con esa cualidad a alguien que no la conociera.


----------

